# 5500 sq ft custom started today



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

nailit69 said:


> Nick... the simplest method to figure the length of any stud anywhere in a rake wall is to measure to whichever side of the stud you want (lp/sp), divide the inches by 12 to get your "*run in feet x pitch = difference in length*" add that # to wherever you started from and that's your length.
> 
> If you want to figure the height of the peak of the wall use that formula, if you want to figure out the height of that kingstud @ 104 1/2 use that formula, if you turn the "triangle" around in your head you can use it to figure out rafter lengths as well as a lot of other things.



for peak height i would use my formula ya?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> on a CM i think i figured out how to do it
> 
> Its a 9' wall so 109 1/8"
> lets say 8" heelstand.
> ...



i got my CM working :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
i figured this out
109 1/8" wall with 8" HAP
i did 101 1/8" rise then 10p and then hit run and it said 121 11/32"
so i would measure that from the edge of my wall to show where the triangle ends are


----------



## blakeb92 (Feb 2, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> i got my CM working :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> i figured this out
> i did 101 1/8" rise then 10p and then hit run and it said 121 11/32"
> so i would measure that from the edge of my wall to show where the triangle ends are


nick you about got it but you always know where the angle starts and you work from there to the nine ft wall. but your math is right and dont forget about the HAP you have to figure that in your rise and then you will get the correct run


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

blakeb92 said:


> nick you about got it but you always know where the angle starts and you work from there to the nine ft wall. but your math is right and dont forget about the HAP you have to figure that in your rise and then you will get the correct run



o ya i dint put in for a 109 1/8" wall with 8" HAP. What do you mean you always know where it starts?


----------



## blakeb92 (Feb 2, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> o ya i dint put in for a 109 1/8" wall with 8" HAP. What do you mean you always know where it starts?


The slope doesn't just end anywhere. It has to start at a certain point per the plan for ridge heights. U usually get that starting point off the elevation and go from there. If u go back to this house imagine if you were to move those slope walls one way or the other it would change ridge height. I know it sounds difficult but it will all fall into place with alittle more experience.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

blakeb92 said:


> The slope doesn't just end anywhere. It has to start at a certain point per the plan for ridge heights. U usually get that starting point off the elevation and go from there. If u go back to this house imagine if you were to move those slope walls one way or the other it would change ridge height. I know it sounds difficult but it will all fall into place with alittle more experience.



is there a pic on the plans of this house of that? Yea i can't figure it out in my head but i guess once i actually do it ill be able to see what your saying


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

blakeb92 said:


> The slope doesn't just end anywhere. It has to start at a certain point per the plan for ridge heights. U usually get that starting point off the elevation and go from there. If u go back to this house imagine if you were to move those slope walls one way or the other it would change ridge height. I know it sounds difficult but it will all fall into place with alittle more experience.



moving the wall would affect the run and therefore affect the ridge height?


----------

